# My new character icon



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 10, 2016)

As a cartoonist I have been drawing and creating for years, and my work has been raved at the local comic cons.
And now give my newest character a anime drawing of HolidaySnow
A loveable cuddly soft 4 month toddler bunny.
She looks like she from a children's story book, she awaits for Santa's arrival on Christmas eve.


----------

